# Just when I thought it couldn't get worse



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sigh...
This one takes the cake:slap:

Boyfriend got a tattoo with his ex gf’s name!! - LoveShack.org Community Forums


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not poly-forumistic.
You keep slapping your head like that and its gonna leave a mark.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Tat crowd. It just never ends with those people. A bizarre subculture I am so glad I do not belong to.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The Tat crowd. It just never ends with those people. A bizarre subculture I am so glad I do not belong to.


We are about the same age Bandit, and I don't get it either.
I see nothing sexy or manly about a tat, I think it distracts from natural beauty.

I know I shouldn't but I tend to think less of a person when I see a tat.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta agree. Tattoos are voluntary disfiguration. Too bad you weren't born with a port wine stain.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

OH, and they're gonna look soooo good in twenty years.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You know what really surprises me are the number of 40/50 year old women who are out there getting tattoo's. As a single man out in the dating world tattoo's are a turn off for me, not that the women care. lol 

Here's a story about tattoo's and my kids. My son is a skater/snow boarder "dude", a perfect example of someone you would expect to cover them selves with tats, he has zero, he thinks there stupid.

My daughter who is an academic achiever (bookish science type) and a great responsible independent kid has three of them, one huge one that covers her entire rib cage on one side. Her "current" boyfriend has my daughters initials tattooed on his neck, and he is a friendly, clean cut hard working decent kid. Not the type of kids you would expect to have tattoos.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Such a bizarre subculture.... I am glad I am a part of it. By the way I have tattoos that are over twenty years and guess what....they look as good as they did in 1991.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yuck! My hb and I are both tattoo free and have agreed to stay that way. My ears are pierced and that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I like tats! if there tasteful and not so many you can't even tell what they are.


----------



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

As a young man I spent three years nine months and four days in the Navy, a good part of it under the influence of something or other and never got close to getting inked. My son has two tatoos (one on each forearm) and always wears long sleeves, and is especially sensative about them around his mother.

Fair or not, whether it matters or not you are always going to be judged upon your appearence and the presentation of yourself. Any time you call attention to yourself by any means be prepared to be judged.

Just sayin',

Seasalt


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wasn't put on this earth to judge others.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Meh. 

Tattoos used to be associated with criminals, the navy or lower class but now people of all classes have them. I've worked in very conservative environments (legal) and I've come across tattoos and nose and eyebrow piercings in the office and the courthouse (I'm talking about lawyers, clerks and judges not the criminals). It's much more common-place now.

My Aunt 60, got a tattoo five years ago. She is nothing but class, worked with the mentally and physically disabled for years, is a devout Christian, loving mother to my cousins and took me under her wing when my mom died. If anyone judged her on the basis of a small tattoo, I'd have some pretty harsh words to say about it. I have on on my ankle that is tiny and I rarely even notice anymore unless someone points it out. 

The only big deal I see here (in the link) is the boyfriend's choice to tattoo his ex-gf's and current gf's names on himself. It's usually a dumb idea to get anyone's name on your body.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a couple of old buddies who are tattoo artists, and they're very good. Super talented. Whenever I see pics of the work that they put out, I'm amazed. Often I think, "Wow! I'd love to have a tattoo like that!"

Having said that, I'm not a "tattoo guy". At all. I can appreciate it as an art form but it's not for me. And yes, there are plenty of pre-conceptions about those who get tattoos. I'll admit to some of them myself.

Whenever I see someone walking around w/ what some may consider an overabundance of _visible_ tattoos, it's as if they're saying to me, "Please ask me about the intense emotional trauma that prompted me to do this to my body, because I'd love nothing more than to discuss it w/ you." I realize that I may be wrong in thinking this but for whatever reason I can't seem to shake this notion.

Anyway... </threadjack>


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a small tattoo on my left hip that I got in college. I don't regret it but I don't want any more. The only time it would get seen is if I wore a bikini (which I don't) or I show it...of course hubby sees it... 

He has a tattoo of an "M-Dot" which is the logo for Ironman Triathlons. He's done 11 of them so he wanted to get that tattoo because he's proud of that.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Always thought it was like drawing on the Mona Lisa with a crayon.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

richie33 said:


> ... I have tattoos that are over twenty years and guess what....they look as good as they did in 1991.


Get back with us to report how they look on you when you're 80 and your skin is sagging and wrinkled.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Get back to me when your 80 and your balls are on the floor.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not one to generally judge people's personalities etc based on a tattoo, but if they detract from their looks, I will notice. I have one on my hip, I like it, it's there for me.

Example: saw a young mother in a lovely summer dress, she could've looked so fresh and beautiful, if you couldn't see this massive big tattoo all over a shoulder and arm which just looked ugly. Such a shame. Another lady was walking towards me in a shopping mall, I thought she was a man with a goatee initially because she had a tattoo all around her chin, which again, just looked plain ugly. My uncle has a tattoo on his arm he doesn't like anymore and wishes he never got. It's so faded now though, and he has such a tan you can't really see it.

Just like a bad hairstyle, or badly applied makeup, or poor taste in clothes, tattoos can detract from a person's looks. The only problem is you can't grow them out, wash them off or change them without a whole lot of hassle or scaring, and it probably won't help to keep getting more ink over them anyway.

Edited to add: as for a man getting his ex of 5yrs name tattooed in a love heart, while meeting with her in secret, after telling everyone she means so much to him and they only split up because she moved away... um, some people have to literally see their partner shagging someone else to believe it I think.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

breeze said:


> Edited to add: as for a man getting his ex of 5yrs name tattooed in a love heart, while meeting with her in secret, after telling everyone she means so much to him and they only split up because she moved away... um, some people have to literally see their partner shagging someone else to believe it I think.


^Oh, this goes without saying. 

As for the tattoos not looking good when you're older... Unfortunately not much on your body will. Everything is going to sag, wrinkle, thin out, and fall out. My cousin owns a salon... she said that when the hair down there starts to grey and thins that's when it starts showing up on chins lol...and noses, and ears lol.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Get back to me when your 80 and your balls are on the floor.


Wait, that's not supposed to happen until you're 80? :scratchhead:


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

richie33 said:


> Get back to me when your 80 and your balls are on the floor.


Funny. I'm a woman. Last time I looked, I don't have balls. 

Get back with us, however, when yours are dragging on the floor. Along with those beauteous wrinkled-up and shriveled tats. 

P.S. - It's "you're" not "your" when referring to my mythical balls. LOL!!!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Nucking Futs said:


> Wait, that's not supposed to happen until you're 80? :scratchhead:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

When I'm old and wrinkly, I wont give two sh*ts what the nurses or aids in the nursing home will think about my tats anyway.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I love mine I'm sure they'll look ridiculous when I'm old but I'll be too old to give a sh*t about what others think of my appearance. Besides,I doubt I'll be sporting a bikini in my late years anyway so unless you're seeing me naked you won't see my body art. 

Names are absolutely a no-no. Unless it's for your children. Howard Stern got a little tat of his favorite dog's name on his wrist which I thought was really adorable


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Funny. I'm a woman. Last time I looked, I don't have balls.
> 
> Get back with us, however, when yours are dragging on the floor. Along with those beauteous wrinkled-up and shriveled tats.
> 
> P.S. - It's "you're" not "your" when referring to my mythical balls. LOL!!!!


Thanks for the grammar lesson granny. Hopefully you will still be able to see "you're" vag past "you're" gunt.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Get back with us to report how they look on you when you're 80 and your skin is sagging and wrinkled.


Is it really YOUR or ANYONE else's business HOW someone's tattoos look now or will look in the future? GEEZ what a bunch of judgmental hens are posting in this thread! I dont think the OP was about tattoos themselves, so much as what this guy did! 

Its FINE to not like how tattoos look on people, but to judge their character based on the fact that they have ink is ridiculous. Referring to "the type who"...REALLY?? There IS no "type" that gets tattoos any more! You dont like them, then DONT get one. Pretty damn simple.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

richie33 said:


> I wasn't put on this earth to judge others.


I judge the fvck out of people. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I try not to judge but sometimes I can't help it. I have judgy eyes


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Is it really YOUR or ANYONE else's business HOW someone's tattoos look now or will look in the future? GEEZ what a bunch of judgmental hens are posting in this thread! I dont think the OP was about tattoos themselves, so much as what this guy did!
> 
> Its FINE to not like how tattoos look on people, but to judge their character based on the fact that they have ink is ridiculous. Referring to "the type who"...REALLY?? There IS no "type" that gets tattoos any more! You dont like them, then DONT get one. Pretty damn simple.


Are you talking about one or two stamps or people who get full carpet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> Is it really YOUR or ANYONE else's business HOW someone's tattoos look now or will look in the future? GEEZ what a bunch of judgmental hens are posting in this thread! I dont think the OP was about tattoos themselves, so much as what this guy did!
> 
> Its FINE to not like how tattoos look on people, *but to judge their character based on the fact that they have ink is ridiculous.* Referring to "the type who"...REALLY?? There IS no "type" that gets tattoos any more! You dont like them, then DONT get one. Pretty damn simple.


So how about what is tattooed. Is it all right with you if us judgmental types consider the message the tattoo is sending? How about the tattoo in the pic, would you hire this guy? Have a problem with your daughter dating him?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> So how about what is tattooed. Is it all right with you if us judgmental types consider the message the tattoo is sending? How about the tattoo in the pic, would you hire this guy? Have a problem with your daughter dating him?


I have no idea what that means, actually!  And YES I do agree that WHAT is tattooed can be significant. But the majority of people who get tattooed now days do it as a personal expression, not to show hate, or violence, or their propensity for murder. Would I be upset with my daughter bringing home a guy with a giant swastika on his neck? YES! But because of the message he is sending, not because he chooses to have ink.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Speaking of swastikas, there‘s a docu. on Netflix called Erasing Hate. The couple were former white supremacists. The guy was covered head to toe in aryan nation tats. The documentary followed him through the process of getting them all removed, talk about reform. It looked so painful!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

To me a woman's body is a work of art. Probably the most beautiful thing on this planet. 

Ink does not accentuate that beauty. It's a fashion fad. A bad fad. A throwback to the Celtic era when illiterate humans used ink as a method of worshipping pagan gods. I don't live in a cave. I don't carry a club or sword. Why regress to such an archaic practice? How does it exalt humanity o regress in such a way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Thanks for the grammar lesson granny. Hopefully you will still be able to see "you're" vag past "you're" gunt.


Defensive much? Gettin' a little pissy there Richie.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Cooper said:


> ...
> My daughter who is an academic achiever (bookish science type) and a great responsible independent kid has three of them, one huge one that covers her entire rib cage on one side. Her "current" boyfriend has my daughters initials tattooed on his neck, and he is a friendly, clean cut hard working decent kid. Not the type of kids you would expect to have tattoos.


LOL...Hipsters!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> I have no idea what that means, actually!  And YES I do agree that WHAT is tattooed can be significant. But the majority of people who get tattooed now days do it as a personal expression, not to show hate, or violence, or their propensity for murder. Would I be upset with my daughter bringing home a guy with a giant swastika on his neck? YES! But because of the message he is sending, not because he chooses to have ink.


This particular tatoo was that of a murderous cult "MS-13".


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> Is it really YOUR or ANYONE else's business HOW someone's tattoos look now or will look in the future?


Sure it is. I have as much right to comment on it as anyone else. 




3Xnocharm said:


> GEEZ what a bunch of judgmental hens are posting in this thread! I dont think the OP was about tattoos themselves, so much as what this guy did!


Then what's judgmental? People get old. Their skin sags. Their tats aren't gonna look so good. How is that "judgmental." 



3Xnocharm said:


> ... but to judge their character based on the fact that they have ink is ridiculous.


What is ridiculous to you is necessarily ridiculous to other folks. I don't see anyone posting character assassinations here.

Of course, there is Richie, who got banned for making a comment about my vagina. Classless. Without couth. Crude.

Lots of people don't like tats. So what? None of these tatted-up folks are going to look all that great when their old with wrinkled skin.

I make that comment and get a downright filthy, crude response?

Oh, please!


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

I judge people's behavior...I try really hard not to judge their looks. Especially based on something as superficial as a tattoo.

I personally wouldn't get a tattoo. One because I wouldn't waste my hard earned money on something like that. Two because I wouldn't marr my skin. And three because I wouldn't risk my health (hepatitis) over something so superficial.

However, I don't begrudge anyone else's tattoo. I think beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder.

I remember when I was a kid. I'm interracial and I had to tolerate all the kids saying my lips were too big...and that my hair was too big...and my skin was too brown. It took me a long time to feel good about what I saw in the mirror.

Now I watch women injecting poisonous crap into their mouths to get lips like mine. I watch them bake themselves to a leather cancerous lump trying to get the same color skin I have. And I watch them put chemical in their hair to get the natural style that I have.

Our idea of physical beauty changes and varies from person to person, culture to culture and age to age.

Its truly not how one translates their outer beauty that matters.


----------



## FloridaITguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Might still have a thread online here about my wife getting one. She had a small one before we dated, pretty inconspicuous . Pretty much got shredded by a lot of folks with the 'it's her body, she can do with it as she wants to' crowd. 

I was in the navy, served honorably, no ink. 

She's getting it removed partly because of me being an ass, mostly because her occupation frowns on it. 

Everyone gets judged whether they like it or not. I'm guilty of looking at a guy and making a snap judgement that May or may not be correct. Problem is you have 1 shot for a first impression. Tats generally do not promote a positive impression. 

Sorry shred me again. I do have friends with them and it's not a big deal to me. If I was employer I may or may not hire them.


----------



## FloridaITguy (Nov 4, 2010)

She's not getting the original one removed. Just the recent one. Sorry. Wouldn't do a **** move like that


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I have no idea what that means, actually!  And YES I do agree that WHAT is tattooed can be significant. But the majority of people who get tattooed now days do it as a personal expression, not to show hate, or violence, or their propensity for murder. Would I be upset with my daughter bringing home a guy with a giant swastika on his neck? YES! But because of the message he is sending, not because he chooses to have ink.


Maybe not the best example. MS13 is a prominent, violent gang that's into a lot of bad stuff. I wouldn't hire him because I know he's a gang banger. If it was a different type of tattoo, then maybe.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

FloridaITguy said:


> Might still have a thread online here about my wife getting one. She had a small one before we dated, pretty inconspicuous . Pretty much got shredded by a lot of folks with the 'it's her body, she can do with it as she wants to' crowd.
> 
> I was in the navy, served honorably, no ink.
> 
> ...



You make some very good points.

Yes, i do have tats. Many in fact, only 3 are visible if I wear jeans and a t shirt. 

I am of the thought that if you want to judge then I really didn't want to have anything to do with you in the first place. So yes, please judge and do so with a vengeance. Yes, a person has 1 shot at a first impression. I have also been in the spot that a big majority of the first impressions I had were wrong.

As far as an employer. They have every right not to hire me. I also have every right not to work for them. If that is really their true thoughts, did I really want to work there in the first place.



Not calling you out. 
Just making a point that some people may not give 2 sh!ts what someone else thinks.


On the original topic. That guy must be really dense to get a tat of his ex and then have the ballz to go home to his girl.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Maybe not the best example. MS13 is a prominent, violent gang that's into a lot of bad stuff. I wouldn't hire him because I know he's a gang banger. If it was a different type of tattoo, then maybe.


But that emblem was on the guy's back. A potential employer would not see it because its covered by a shirt, so would have no way to know.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Then what's judgmental? People get old. Their skin sags. Their tats aren't gonna look so good. How is that "judgmental."


So what? Again, no one's business but theirs. 



Prodigal said:


> Of course, there is Richie, who got banned for making a comment about my vagina. Classless. Without couth. Crude.


I agree, that was way out of line, my jaw dropped, honestly!


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Tattoos are ultimately just cheap untalented attempts at juvenile art that attempt to make a fashion statement.

Unfortunately that statement is "I don't have an effing clue as to what art is supposed to be or what it's for."


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

I used to work as a provincial corrections officer.
That's where I got my real hate on for the whole tattoo 'culture' and especially so when I saw it bleeding out and infecting the sensibilities of a whole generation of our younger and more impressionable and frankly less intelligent youth.


----------

